# Photoshop CS3 Tut zum ausschneiden und Rahmen machen



## behappy22 (13. November 2007)

Guten Tag^^

So, ich bin ja noch ziemlich neu hier, deswegen habe ich eine Frage:
Gibt es ein Tut, wie ich mit PS CS3 sehr gut ausschneiden kann? weil jedes mal, wenn ich das mache, ist die figur total eckig oder es fehlt was.
das zweite ist, wie mache ich einen rand wie hier:
http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/6572/hoherfeuermagiermz1.jpg


----------



## dom2607 (13. November 2007)

das zweite machst du durch doppelklicken auf die textebene. es öffenet sich ein neues fenster hier musst du dann schein nach außen oder outer glow anklicken. fertig.

auschneiden musst mit der hand am arm. also dicht ranzoomen und detailgetreut nachzeichnen....


gruss dom


----------



## behappy22 (13. November 2007)

hast du einen screenie dazu, weil das ist bei mir englisch mit dem rand


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. November 2007)

Wie gehst du beim ausschneiden vor?
Zeig mal ein Beispielbild (vorher-nachher) um zu sehen woran es liegt.

Ich schneide in der Regel mit dem Pfadwerkzeug aus weil man dabei immer die volle Kontrolle hat. Es gibt aber noch den Extrahieren Filter und neu in CS3 die Schnellauswahl welche man mit "Kanten verbessern" noch nachbearbeiten kann.

Auch über die Kanalpalette gibt es Möglichkeiten auszuschneiden. 

Viele Wege führen hierbei zum Ziel.



behappy22 hat gesagt.:


> weil das ist bei mir englisch mit dem rand



Verstehe ich nicht, was meinst du damit?


Alex


----------



## behappy22 (13. November 2007)

von dem bild:






ich hab ps englisch


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. November 2007)

Na die Vorlage ist ja auch sehr klein.

Liegt dir Englisch mehr?

Alex


----------



## behappy22 (13. November 2007)

nein, aber mein freund hats mir für ne zeit ausgeliehen.
ich finde soviele Motive, aber ich kann sie nicht ausschneiden>.<


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. November 2007)

Such dir größere Motive und nimm das Schnellauswahlwerkzeug. Verkleinern kannst du immer noch.


Alex

Nachtrag: mit etwas Geduld und dem Radiergummi mit einer weichen Spitze (siehe Anhang)


----------



## behappy22 (13. November 2007)

gibs dazu en toot
achja, meinst du den stift, als das schnellsymbol? wenn ich das benutze, dann schneidet er gleich noch sehr viel andere sachen zuviel und an anderen stellen zu wenig aus.


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. November 2007)

Bei gehaltener Alt Taste kann du zuviel wieder wegnehmen. Ausserdem kann man oben in der Optionsleiste noch die Option automatisch verbessern aktivieren (falls nicht schon geschehen).

Bei so einem kleinen Bild nimmt man natürlich auch einen kleineren Pinseldurchmesser.

Abschliessend das ganze über die Option "kante verbessern" anpassen und mit einem weichem Radiergummi den Rest machen.



Alex


----------



## behappy22 (14. November 2007)

was ist weicher radiergummi und wo ist dieses automatisch verbessern o0


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. November 2007)

Achte doch bitte auf deine Groß-/Kleinschreibung.

Weicher Radiergummi? Das ist der Radiergummi und bei einem Rechtsklick kannst du die Kantenschärfe einstellen (0 ganz weich und 100 ganz hart)


Für die andere Frage würde ich an deiner Stelle mal die Hilfe durchlesen.


Alex


----------



## behappy22 (16. November 2007)

Welche meinst du?


----------



## Sukrim (16. November 2007)

behappy22 hat gesagt.:


> ...und wo ist dieses automatisch verbessern o0



Ich denke mal das hier meint er...


----------



## behappy22 (16. November 2007)

find ich  nich 
erledigt^^


----------



## Ex1tus (16. November 2007)

Vielleicht hast du falsch gesucht... Du findest es wenn du "kante verbessern" eingibst.


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. November 2007)

behappy22 hat gesagt.:


> find ich  nich



Wenn du die englische Version hast sind natürlich auch die Begriffe englisch.


Alex


----------



## behappy22 (17. November 2007)

Könnte mir jemand bei dem Tut Digitale Schönheitskur den Schritt Farbton korrigieren erklären?

Achja, wenn ich mit dem Pinsel male wird es nicht weiß, wieso?


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. November 2007)

Link zu dem Tut?


Screenshot von deinem Problem bitte.

Alex


----------



## behappy22 (17. November 2007)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/164782-digitale-schoenheitskur.html

Unter Ebenen finde ich einfach nicht diese sachen, die dort als Screen angezeigt sind.
Ich habe jetzt die deutsche version, cs3 extended.


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. November 2007)

Das Tut wurde auch nicht für CS3 geschrieben. Jedoch kann man ja auch bestimmte Beschreibungen ableiten. 

Alex


----------



## behappy22 (17. November 2007)

Könnte mir denn sonst jemand helfen, denn das ist eine von den Sachen, die ich am Meisten machen will


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. November 2007)

Dann schreib doch bitte wie weit du bei dem Tut kommst. 


Alex


----------



## behappy22 (17. November 2007)

Bis zum Haut bereinigen


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. November 2007)

Ok, und was findest du dann nicht? 
Lass dir doch bitte nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen 

Beschreibe genau, dann können wir auch besser helfen.


Alex


----------



## behappy22 (18. November 2007)

Ne danke, das hab ich jetzt verstanden^^

Werden die 2 Sachen in dem Tut noch gemacht?
- Proportionen im Gesicht ändern
  - Mund korrigieren


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. November 2007)

Da fragst du am besten den Macher des Tutorials.

Alex


----------

